# What is this Hairstyle?



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Or wigstyle, that is...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Crikey purple99 has been reborn welcome back


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm.... Other than saying it's Victorian(or Edwardian) and looks a bit like a "Marie Antoinette" style wig, I couldn't tell you. ^^;; Though, a Antoinette hairstyle is curlier...


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Crikey...


Okay......


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Victorian(or Edwardian) and looks a bit like a "Marie Antoinette" style wig


A.K.A. Pouf, apparently.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

It's definitely *not* Victorian or Edwardian. It *is* more Marie Antoinette. The 18th century is the time period you're looking at though I'd say the top photo is a modernized take on the style. The bottom photo has an authentic hairstyle.

Why are you asking?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey! That looked like my hair about 20 years ago! I was fancy boy!


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Why are you asking?


Aesthetics... in search of similar imagery.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

_Fête galante_ is a painting style from that period. That's the closest I can come.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

She looks like Mozart to me.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

vavaving said:


> Aesthetics... in search of similar imagery.


I can suggest several painters who did "powdered wig" paintings. Let me know if you're interested in paintings.

If you're looking for photographic imagery I'd recommend shots from period movies: "Dangerous Liaisons" "Amadeus" and others.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> She looks like Mozart to me.


It must be a reincarnation of purple99, she has done a JTech82 on us


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Really? 

Powdered wig paintings sound like fun...


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Margaret said:


> It's definitely *not* Victorian or Edwardian. It *is* more Marie Antoinette. The 18th century is the time period you're looking at though I'd say the top photo is a modernized take on the style. The bottom photo has an authentic hairstyle.
> 
> Why are you asking?


Ah, I stand corrected. Though, at least I got the Marie Antoinette thing right.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Andante said:


> It must be a reincarnation of purple99, she has done a JTech82 on us


I don't know Purple99...was she a troublemaker? Must have been before my time.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I don't know Purple99...was she a troublemaker? Must have been before my time.


No, He was very knowledgeable on things musical, [check out his profile] but busy on another site


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aaaah, well, so it goes!


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Look. Get out of my hair, its not a wig already! Get it?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

*Lucy... you got some 'splainin' to do!*

​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hair raising...................


----------

